# Whats your area of expertise??



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I find it amazing how we have experts here in the Zone that come from every background and cover every possible area related to plumbing. It would be interesting to know what aspect of plumbing you work in, what area did you start in and how did you get into different area's of the trade. 

I specialize in residential service and gas work. I started in 1999 in sewer and water service ditches, then moved on to become a helper in some high end remodel work then from there moved to a service helper, all in about a years time. I learned from a great bunch of guys, old timers that had been around forever. The company I worked at has been in business in this little neighborhood right outside Old Town Alexandria since 1949. There was a lot of old blood that worked there that learned from the previous generation. 

After about a year and a half I was running my own calls out of this old beat up Ford van with no A/C:furious:. And my service career was born! I love residential service and I'd really like to get into some more area's and broaden my knowledge.

I love learning new stuff and I have a thirst for knowledge. One really nice thing about working with my current employer is that its mainly an HVAC company with about a 5:1 ratio of HVAC guys to Plumbers. Whenever I'm on a job with an HVAC guy I turn in to a helper and I ask questions and try to learn as much as I can.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I started with Residential service and drain cleaning, with some remodel work. It was a good fit as I had years of apartment maintenance experience. 


Since I opened my own I find that remodels and recipes are preferred.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Drain cleaning, I can count on one hand the number of drains I could not unstop or figure out why it could not be unstopped.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I started in commercial construction, to commercial service the. Back to commercial construction. Then to residential service. 

Now that I run my own shop, I do everything.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

*long and short of it*

I don't think I am an expert in anything. I started a trade because i knew i could go anywhere in the world with it and make a good living. I couldn't afford to go to school for medicine so I came into plumbing by way of a trade school for one year. 

Started new construction and hated basically doing the same old thing and I didn't like where the housing market was going back in '99. With my drive and ambition I landed a job with probably the best and most well respected company in my area. I worked service until I was thrown into boiler installs and service. Everything I have done has been trial by fire. Long days and a lot of reading. I never worked with a plumber that taught me anything, outside of school. 

My rep got around and I was harpooned by a head hunter where I was introduced to commercial/industrial boiler equipment. Economy took a nose dive and I was laid off. There were other reasons within the company but I will not get into it. So, I decided to go on my own.

Started leak detection out of spite and necessity.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Started out in a commercial but the company I worked for got screwed by the owner of the commercial site ( was a remodel job in a commercial building). So the company just stuck with service after that both commercial and residential. We did a few new houses while I was there but the owner wanted to stick to mainly service. Did lots of drain cleaning and worked on lots of pumps, and a few boilers also, did a few water re pipes and some re models with them to. The j man I worked with knew a lot about pumps ( sewage and pressure pumps) and he taught me a lot. I always had my sights set on residential work. I always wanted to have my own business one day and in the community I live in it would be mostly residential work so I wanted to learn about pumps and such. Not gonna lie to you guys but I think if I went on a new commercial site right now I would feel like a 1st year apprentice and be lost. In hind sight maybe I should have done some new commercial construction but I'm happy with how things turned out for me so I can't complain.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Making the deposit. Got that down to a science


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Two years in fire protection... That taught me how to run pipe and some layout and of course how to thread and groove .. Left to go back to school ( buddy said go into plumbing ,, I thought no to many plumbers already and I don't want to play in crap) after a nasty divorce I had to quit school and got hired at a mech company ( where I am now ) busted my as on all the grunt stuff for a few years then started running projects with in big jobs and the j man would over see my work I ordered my parts read prints and had my own truck and helper. A apprentice with a helper. Lol most other trades thought I was licensed till I told them diffrent. After 4 years ther I got a chance to work at a local university where I did maintenance on all dorms education buildings cafeteria sports complexes sports fields irrigation 
Pump houses pool pump houses 80 rent house with quest and cast under them two apartment complexes and locknivar and ao boilers I learn a lot ther about service and also had to do bs like put up Xmas lights and fix sprinkler heads. After two years of being micro managed and held by the hand on every plumbing decision by the boss witch has a buissnes degree and know nothing of plumbing. I decided to leave and go back to the mech company. It didn't help that when I got my license at the university I didn't get a raise as promised any how I retuned with my license and have been back in the field since. I have learned so much in the past two years it amazes me. I learn all the time and plan to never stop. All my experience from the three jobs have made me a well rounded goid plumber. I take in mind the service plumber that will service what I'm installing and try to make it service friendly for him ( adding c.o. That arnt called for ) is one example. When I do a service/warranty call the university experience comes into play and when I run any pipe it's the days in the fire protection field that make me strong at it and give me speed ( blk steel has no play and is heavy so running copper or PVC is a cake walk when your use to running grooved 4" and screwing 2" all day ) 

I regret not having any trade school / plumbing math but I learn a lot here on the zone

I am excited to learn and see what happens in this great field and what I can make of myself 

1 1/2 years till master test time. That's goal # 1 after that only god knows. He will show me the way !!!

My strong areas are 
Hydronic systems installation and service 
Commercial const and service
And large utility piping from 4" Mjs and up
Rigging and setting larg equipment 

My weak area is 
New residential construction and service and a whole lot more. But il fix all that with time


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

No area of expertise for me, I'm a general practitioner


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Two years in fire protection... That taught me how to run pipe and some layout and of course how to thread and groove .. Left to go back to school ( buddy said go into plumbing ,, I thought no to many plumbers already and I don't want to play in crap) after a nasty divorce I had to quit school and got hired at a mech company ( where I am now ) busted my as on all the grunt stuff for a few years then started running projects with in big jobs and the j man would over see my work I ordered my parts read prints and had my own truck and helper. A apprentice with a helper. Lol most other trades thought I was licensed till I told them diffrent. After 4 years ther I got a chance to work at a local university where I did maintenance on all dorms education buildings cafeteria sports complexes sports fields irrigation
> Pump houses pool pump houses 80 rent house with quest and cast under them two apartment complexes and locknivar and ao boilers I learn a lot ther about service and also had to do bs like put up Xmas lights and fix sprinkler heads. After two years of being micro managed and held by the hand on every plumbing decision by the boss witch has a buissnes degree and know nothing of plumbing. I decided to leave and go back to the mech company. It didn't help that when I got my license at the university I didn't get a raise as promised any how I retuned with my license and have been back in the field since. I have learned so much in the past two years it amazes me. I learn all the time and plan to never stop. All my experience from the three jobs have made me a well rounded goid plumber. I take in mind the service plumber that will service what I'm installing and try to make it service friendly for him ( adding c.o. That arnt called for ) is one example. When I do a service/warranty call the university experience comes into play and when I run any pipe it's the days in the fire protection field that make me strong at it and give me speed ( blk steel has no play and is heavy so running copper or PVC is a cake walk when your use to running grooved 4" and screwing 2" all day )
> 
> I regret not having any trade school / plumbing math but I learn a lot here on the zone
> ...


I have a lot of respect for your ability to run those big jobs like you do. I'd like to spend a week as your helper. Keep up the good work!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always preferred jobs that involved tower cranes and caissons drilled a thousand feet deep, along with the challenge of fixing all the design mistakes the architects and engineers make.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i am not an expert at any thing in specific. but i have done alot of work in both res. repairs and new construction. I learn new things everyday from work and the zone i thank god were i am at with the knowledge that i know but wish i new more. That being said i appreciate every one here that helped me grow into a better plumber and i hope to continue learning from you guys thanks zone family members. but what i really excel at is slab and water leaks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am an expert at straining out the gnat while allowing herds of elephants to meander through my business.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Multi-family new construction. IOW, stackshacks. Apartments, student housing, that type of thing.

I also spent about 4 years in new construction houses, with a little bit of residential service thrown in, and a tiny bit of commercial renovation.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I am an expert at straining out the gnat while allowing herds of elephants to meander through my business.


Micro manager ... Lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Micro manager ... Lol





plbgbiz said:


> I am an expert at straining out the gnat while allowing herds of elephants to meander through my business.




I'd be interested in hearing your stories.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mind reading and deciphering "common knowledge"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your stories.


You might find the wanting better than the having. The reports of my success have been greatly exaggerated. :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

When it comes to plumbing there is not to much I haven't done ...

It's all just pipes... Even when it comes to residential .. Commercial ... Industrial 

Residential is just a pain in the azz

Commercial is just to easy 

Industrial to many rules ... Slows you down 

More or less the bigger the pipe the easier it is 

I started doing all of the above at the same time .. Back then I though all plumbers did that and experienced all of it ..

I learned later as I took over and started hiring guys that most of them never had a full range of experience...

I have had many apprentices under my trade ticket and the mass majority of them are journeyman at the present day .. Some even own there own shops

I have trained more apprentices and journeyman than I can even remember ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You might find the wanting better than the having. The reports of my success have been greatly exaggerated. :yes:


Liar!!!


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I started doing commercial new contruction - remodels plumbing and gas piping as welll as industrial pipe fitting. I ran jobs from as large as new YMCA`s, dorms at collages to small as bathroom remodels at banks ect. Moved to Florida in 2003 did residential service for about 7 months and hated it. Started woking on high rise condo`s on the beach with So Vent systems got tired of that because it was like working at a factory. Went to work a smaller co doing commercial, industrial and residential untill 2007 when the market crashed. Moved back to Mass worked for my Dad again for about a year until I relized why we could not work together. Started my business in March 2010 doing light commercial and residential new contruction ,service and remodels.
If I specialize in any thing I would say it would be tankless water heaters and wall hung bolers though now.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Great question UWP. Started in water and sewer... Laborer, then pipe layer then running the maintenance division. mainly doing sewer replacements, water main replacements. After 8 years new I needed a change, too cold up here in winter, so got layed off a lot of winters. Thought the most logical choice was plumbing.
Started in new residential for 2 years, then moved and did new home as well as some service and a lot more Hydronics. Then off to a strictly residential service company. 

I have similar thoughts as others. Felt that the knowledge I gained from other J men was very limited, and I love to learn.  

Also my respect for commercial guys, service and new is huge, and I would b lost, but that doesn't matter I guess, you can't know everything. Knowledge comes every day, I wish I knew about this site years ago. The Z is great.

I have my own OMS doing residential service, renos etc.. for almost 2 years now, and things are going great. I think I would love to get into drain cleaning. Lots of brains to pick here.

I seem to be great at client relationships and ensuring trust.

But the one thing that I truly am an expert in, is digging! Give me a spade and a bar and I could probably dig my grave before I hit the ground. Kinda sad.

Case


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> When it comes to plumbing there is not to much I haven't done ...
> 
> It's all just pipes... Even when it comes to residential .. Commercial ... Industrial
> 
> ...


I knew it would be good. :thumbup:

That's an interesting perspective. :yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I started doing commercial new contruction - remodels plumbing and gas piping as welll as industrial pipe fitting. I ran jobs from as large as new YMCA`s, dorms at collages to small as bathroom remodels at banks ect. Moved to Florida in 2003 did residential service for about 7 months and hated it. Started woking on high rise condo`s on the beach with So Vent systems got tired of that because it was like working at a factory. Went to work a smaller co doing commercial, industrial and residential untill 2007 when the market crashed. Moved back to Mass worked for my Dad again for about a year until I relized why we could not work together. Started my business in March 2010 doing light commercial and residential new contruction ,service and remodels.
> If I specialize in any thing I would say it would be tankless water heaters and wall hung bolers though now.



:thumbsup:
Awesome story!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Great question UWP. Started in water and sewer... Laborer, then pipe layer then running the maintenance division. mainly doing sewer replacements, water main replacements. After 8 years new I needed a change, too cold up here in winter, so got layed off a lot of winters. Thought the most logical choice was plumbing.
> Started in new residential for 2 years, then moved and did new home as well as some service and a lot more Hydronics. Then off to a strictly residential service company.
> 
> I have similar thoughts as others. Felt that the knowledge I gained from other J men was very limited, and I love to learn.
> ...





Much respect... 8 years on the sewer crew.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Y'all newer guys mite check out. Post your ugly mugs here. Thread. I think that's the name of it. I want to see if redbeards. Beard is really that red. Lol llmao


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Much respect... 8 years on the sewer crew.




I remember sitting in the shop in the morning while the boss man layed out the calls. You never wanted to go with Henry. That meant you were digging. I really value that experience now.

That man could scratch your nose with the back hoe.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess I was lucky because a lot of plumbers are new construction and not service and vice versa. I started in residential service. I did a lot of remodel plumbing. We did about 12 new houses a year, customs only. We did light commercial remodel. So I grew to enjoy service and remodel work. Some of my friends who do new work only, don't understand how I could like service. But I would take service any day over new work. I did not care for commercial. But now I own my own company and I try to stay with service work but you take everything you can in your first year. Which has taken me into some new homes and quite a bit of commercial remodels/tenant finishes. I find the money is better but the risk of not getting paid is too. Residential I collect on spot or sleep in their drive, and ask them whats for dinner ... they pay. Residential I am pretty sharp, still always something to learn i feel. Commercial is not my comfort zone but I am learning quick. Learning to bid correctly and reading the details in the prints, yikes. But I am coming around and have had some patient GC's walk me through....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

United u better post a pic too lol !!! It's funny to look at the pics in that threD some look like what I imagined and some just well look like umm I can't say !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes a good operator is a must in the commercial world !!! I'm pretty good on a mini excavator but suck on a hoe. Are guy can pick up you coat and move it out of the way


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> I guess I was lucky because a lot of plumbers are new construction and not service and vice versa. I started in residential service. I did a lot of remodel plumbing. We did about 12 new houses a year, customs only. We did light commercial remodel. So I grew to enjoy service and remodel work. Some of my friends who do new work only, don't understand how I could like service. But I would take service any day over new work. I did not care for commercial. But now I own my own company and I try to stay with service work but you take everything you can in your first year. Which has taken me into some new homes and quite a bit of commercial remodels/tenant finishes. I find the money is better but the risk of not getting paid is too. Residential I collect on spot or sleep in their drive, and ask them whats for dinner ... they pay. Residential I am pretty sharp, still always something to learn i feel. Commercial is not my comfort zone but I am learning quick. Learning to bid correctly and reading the details in the prints, yikes. But I am coming around and have had some patient GC's walk me through....


Good job!! 

I love all the stories of going out on your own. I hope to do that too.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

I got tossed into a van 2 weeks after learning nothing but drain calls in Residential.
2 months later I was taught toilet and faucet installs, 2 months.. again water heaters ect.
after 2 years or so he taught me how to repair its all.
(mostly all self taught other than an occasional phone call if i was stuck)
im really good at faucet repair and troubleshooting problems.. but lack in sales so my boss says..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your stories.


Both Gramps were Masters. One was a city employee working on main lines, the other was a proud UA man. Dad worked on steam, boilers, truck mechanic, and who knows what else. A truly gifted mechanical genius.

I spent some job time with my Dad and UA Gramps. Just enough when I was a kid to want to do anything but plumb. Ended up doing accounting and computer programming for several years.

During the oil bust I got laid off and by a strange twist of that biotch Karma, I ended up going to work at a plumbing company for a man that had apprenticed under UA Gramps in the 40's. It was all service and repair work and that is really all I know. 

I put in my time under some real old school hard asses (that is a good thing) and a few years later MizBiz and I opened our own shop. That was a little over 20 years ago.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

antiCon said:


> I got tossed into a van 2 weeks after learning nothing but drain calls in Residential.
> 2 months later I was taught toilet and faucet installs, 2 months.. again water heaters ect.
> after 2 years or so he taught me how to repair its all.
> (mostly all self taught other than an occasional phone call if i was stuck)
> im really good at faucet repair and troubleshooting problems.. but lack in sales so my boss says..


Your sales would be better if you took if that gas mask when you on a call!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Funny how you didn't want to plumb. But guess it was in your genes and the man upstairs had his own plan for you !!! Great story biz. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Both Gramps were Masters. One was a city employee working on main lines, the other was a proud UA man. Dad worked on steam, boilers, truck mechanic, and who knows what else. A truly gifted mechanical genius.
> 
> I spent some job time with my Dad and UA Gramps. Just enough when I was a kid to want to do anything but plumb. Ended up doing accounting and computer programming for several years.
> 
> ...



Excellent:thumbup:

I wish I couldve plumbed in the cast iron galvanized days. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Excellent:thumbup:
> 
> I wish I couldve plumbed in the cast iron galvanized days. :yes:


No you don't. :no: :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> No you don't. :no: :laughing:


 

I laughed my a** off when I read that!!! 

:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> No you don't. :no: :laughing:


I was thinking the same thing.

Damn hard work and back breaking having to load it at the supply house then unload at the job then start the threading, the threading was the fun part when we finally got a power threader and we were amazed at them.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Did a whole tower in cast. 130' tall tower. But it was all no hub. I'd like to pour a joint or two tho.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Damn hard work and back breaking having to load it at the supply house then unload at the job then start the threading, the threading was the fun part when we finally got a power threader and we were amazed at them.


What year did you get a power threader??


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Indie said:


> I started with Residential service and drain cleaning, with some remodel work. It was a good fit as I had years of apartment maintenance experience.
> 
> 
> Since I opened my own I find that remodels and recipes are preferred.


I dont much like remodels but I do like chicken wings and Tater Tots. :laughing::yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I wish I couldve plumbed in the cast iron galvanized days.


In the day, we thought switching from terra cotta to lead would be the end of the trades, now you guys are using plastics.:yes:

Mark


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> When it comes to plumbing there is not to much I haven't done ...
> 
> It's all just pipes... Even when it comes to residential .. Commercial ... Industrial
> 
> ...


How did you get into HVAC work?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> I dont much like remodels but I do like chicken wings and Tater Tots. :laughing::yes:



That is what happens when I use the idevice and don't pay attention. Did have some good ribs last night from a shared recipe. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

In Russia on construction have next type: plumber, who make all work with pipe, to water, to sewage, to heat. Ventilation, who make airduct and air mashine, Aircond, who make pipe for aircond and install aircon mashine.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> How did you get into HVAC work?


That was over 30 years ago ... We started doing HVAC ....

Before that we were strictly plumbing and boilers ...

I keep trying to push my father to get into HVAC but he would say it cost to much to get into that .....

Well I always believed tools are your best investment .... So with out his knowledge or consent I started bidding HVAC jobs... Once I got the jobs I acquired guys and tools ...

Back then he though I was crazy ... It was one of the best things we did ... Since then we have never had any down time ..

I truly believe diversification is the key to a profitable and successful business ..

Once I found out the profit margin in HVAC compared to plumbing in was a no brainer to put this in the fore front ....plumbing now is the gravy to our HVAC side...


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> That was over 30 years ago ... We started doing HVAC ....
> 
> Before that we were strictly plumbing and boilers ...
> 
> ...


Ditto. The two go hand in hand plus if one slows up a bit the other carries you thru.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I started off working for family doing well drilling, water pumps, and water treatment before I started working at a company that does plumbing/hvac.

My favorite type of work is still well work but now where I'm at we're 80% HVAC and about 20% general plumbing.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What year did you get a power threader??


Our company didn't get one until 1989, we new you could get them way before but our boss was a tight arse, we trained threading by hand was his saying, but we also used hemp & dope.
We also had to boss all our own lead flashing from sheet lead, boy that was fun.
All lead flashings and lead welding was a plumbers job.
How times have changed.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has posted their story, we have some really good ones!

We still have a lot of guys that need to chime in!


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Couldn't really say I have an area of expertise with only about 10 years in the field. But I think I am pretty good at troubleshooting, or at least stubborn. I am very seldom willing to accept the old that part is just faulty line, and have learned a lot while doing that.

Started with mid-size company doing new houses, some spec houses, but lots of big custom houses with tiled showers big enough to have a dance in. Learned service by being given the pager for evenings and weekends.

Moved to a different province and went to work for a small company as his only journeyman with two apprentices. Did new houses, service, reno's more service, hydronics. Basically anything that might be plumbing related in smaller town. Decided to start my own show, then six months later my former boss shut down and left town, and well over 1/2 of his work walked in my door!:thumbup:

Now I have two employees and am still trying to decide what I want to do when I grow up! 

Sure like reading the stories from the guys that have been around the trade for longer than I've been walking!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> Our company didn't get one until 1989, we new you could get them way before but our boss was a tight arse, we trained threading by hand was his saying, but we also used hemp & dope.
> We also had to boss all our own lead flashing from sheet lead, boy that was fun.
> All lead flashings and lead welding was a plumbers job.
> How times have changed.


Dam that's some old school skills.
I've used hemp and dope too. O wait your talking a different knid hu ?? Lol

Hemp and dope for what. To deal threads ?? Hemp strands ?? Pipe dope?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Hemp and dope for threads iron pipe, what's this strand business, we got a big ball of hemp and had to make our own strands.
I do miss lead welding as that was always fun.
We just take it for granted now that we just go buy things pre bossed ready to install, I would love to see some of todays plumbers make a roof penetration then make up a flashing kit from sheet lead only.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's certainly a craft. 

You used hemp as a thread sealant? How does that work?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It's certainly a craft.
> 
> You used hemp as a thread sealant? How does that work?


Hemp expands like crazy when it gets wet so when packed into the threads it can cause small leaks to take up on their own.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

mark kiernan said:


> Hemp and dope for threads iron pipe, what's this strand business, we got a big ball of hemp and had to make our own strands.
> I do miss lead welding as that was always fun.
> We just take it for granted now that we just go buy things pre bossed ready to install, I would love to see some of todays plumbers make a roof penetration then make up a flashing kit from sheet lead only.


Any plumber worth their license should be able to make a lead flashing.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

justme said:


> Any plumber worth their license should be able to make a lead flashing.


Show me once and I'll master it:yes:

Never even seen it done but sounds cool for sure:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> Any plumber worth their license should be able to make a lead flashing.


Why, are you trying to kill squirrels? :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Why, are you trying to kill squirrels? :laughing:


That would be United trying to take their acorns away:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Show me once and I'll master it:yes:
> 
> Never even seen it done but sounds cool for sure:yes:


It takes forever to boss a corner flashing and is a pita.

I remember watching it done and though it was cool until I did my first one and realized it ain't as easy as its looks, boss it to much and the lead is to thin and not good for Shiot.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Boss ??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Boss ??


Yes? :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

mark kiernan said:


> It takes forever to boss a corner flashing and is a pita.
> 
> I remember watching it done and though it was cool until I did my first one and realized it ain't as easy as its looks, boss it to much and the lead is to thin and not good for Shiot.


Wouldn't it be just as easy to take a square piece and cut the hole to the size of pipe your using . then take another piece and roll to the size opening you need solder it up and then heat it up and flange out the end .Then put it through the hole in the flat piece and solder it up.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

justme said:


> Wouldn't it be just as easy to take a square piece and cut the hole to the size of pipe your using . then take another piece and roll to the size opening you need solder it up and then heat it up and flange out the end .Then put it through the hole in the flat piece and solder it up.


I'm trying to upload pics for you but keep getting error messages.
Good luck soldering it, try it then post pics of the results.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Lead flashings made up from sheet lead and bossed.
There are videos on you tube of how to do it I'm sure.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Chimney breast flashing.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have my state plumbing contractors license. Yet I perfer to stick to drains and sewers. with the odd repipe that comes my way:thumbup:

I have always knew that there is money in drain cleaning. Just took me some time to get it all together. For sometime. I worked at a machine shop has their industrial electrician. Got my local license for that work also. Never use it now but still keep it current


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I only fool with seats/springs and Moen cartridges.... just the 1225's, not the posi-temp ones


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

mark kiernan said:


> It takes forever to boss a corner flashing and is a pita.
> 
> I remember watching it done and though it was cool until I did my first one and realized it ain't as easy as its looks, boss it to much and the lead is to thin and not good for Shiot.




What does Tony Danza or Bruce Springstein have to do with flashings???:laughing:

J/k:laughing:

What does the term boss refer to?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

See #10 below.

From dictionary.com>>>

4. Architecture . 
a. an ornamental, knoblike projection, as a carved keystone at the intersection of ogives. b. a stone roughly formed and set in place for later carving. 


verb (used with object) 8. to ornament with bosses. 
9. to emboss. 
10. (in plumbing) to hammer (sheet metal, as lead) to conform to an irregular surface.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

When I started we were still using lead ,oakum , threading galv , doing lead shower pans , etc ,etc ,,, 

Oh THANK GOD that's over !! It was great to learn but brutal work . 

Good Thread !!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

When I started it was brutal. I had to cut & prime PVC pipe for the master. Learned to solder pretty good and this stuff called cross linked polyethylene came out and it got really hard. I had to crimp fittings with one press. It took me months to save up to buy a ratchet crimper.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> When I started it was brutal. I had to cut & prime PVC pipe for the master. Learned to solder pretty good and this stuff called cross linked polyethylene came out and it got really hard. I had to crimp fittings with one press. It took me months to save up to buy a ratchet crimper.


BAHAHAHA !!! :laughing: good one !


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I started in the trade as a steam fitter, putting screw pipe together. Now, I've dun gradiated to plumin. And to think, 6 munce ago, I couldn't even spell plummer, now I are one.:yes:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

For better or for worse, I am doing a different phase of plumbing every other day. We do a lot of steam repairs and boiler replacements. Drop headers on most new boiler installs. Fire sprinkler, drain cleaning, and camera work/locating. I also do emergency jobs in schools, sometimes after they throw out a contractor who got in over his head. That is where you see old school plumbing still performed. Lead and oakum joints are the rule when tying into an existing system. A three piece fold-in is required when inserting a tee into a caulked piping line.
Inspectors will use a razor to make sure no tape or wick is in the threads of the gas lines.
Clamp-alls or Husky couplings on all no hub. Pipe lettering must be visible.
Also set screw cast iron eschutcheons for every penetration.
And gauges with current certification for tests.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> For better or for worse, I am doing a different phase of plumbing every other day. We do a lot of steam repairs and boiler replacements. Drop headers on most new boiler installs. Fire sprinkler, drain cleaning, and camera work/locating. I also do emergency jobs in schools, sometimes after they throw out a contractor who got in over his head. That is where you see old school plumbing still performed. Lead and oakum joints are the rule when tying into an existing system. A three piece fold-in is required when inserting a tee into a caulked piping line.
> Inspectors will use a razor to make sure no tape or wick is in the threads of the gas lines.
> Clamp-alls or Husky couplings on all no hub. Pipe lettering must be visible.
> Also set screw cast iron eschutcheons for every penetration.
> And gauges with current certification for tests.


Yay! Someone here use the drop header system!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Yay! Someone here use the drop header system!!


What's that. An iso please ??? Definition plz ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's that. An iso please ??? Definition plz ???


 Drop header is used on steam heating system, helps dry out the steam before getting into rest of system.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not much steam here. Only on big plants. I've done a heat exchanger used stem to heat water for the dish room at a hospital I'd like to learn more about steam but its all heating water here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not much steam here. Only on big plants. I've done a heat exchanger used stem to heat water for the dish room at a hospital I'd like to learn more about steam but its all heating water here


Same as up here, heating the water at the northerns' speed...laughing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Same as up here, heating the water at the northerns' speed...laughing


From what I remember ther was a steam trap at the exchanger. That took the residual steam and mixed it with water and we piped it in copper sil flos back to the inlet on boiler. I was Green as hell and its was like 8 yrs ago We do lots of low pressur steam for humidifiers in AHUs


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> From what I remember ther was a steam trap at the exchanger. That took the residual steam and mixed it with water and we piped it in copper sil flos back to the inlet on boiler. I was Green as hell and its was like 8 yrs ago We do lots of low pressur steam for humidifiers in AHUs


 Yeap, most likely its a f&t ( float and thermostatic ) trap unit with a 'y' strainer on inlet.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap, most likely its a f&t ( float and thermostatic ) trap unit with a 'y' strainer on inlet.


Yep. How's a header work ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yep. How's a header work ??


 Google it.. u'll see pixs and explainion way better than I can.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I remember sitting in the shop in the morning while the boss man layed out the calls. You never wanted to go with Henry. That meant you were digging. I really value that experience now.
> 
> That man could scratch your nose with the back hoe.


 wow guess it wasn't just me who worked for HENRY


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*drop header*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's that. An iso please ??? Definition plz ???


Here it is.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O a steam trap. It has back pitch??


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*how about this*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> O a steam trap. It has back pitch??


No steam trap here. Gravity return. Drop header starts at the outlets(risers) from the boiler. Check this out:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Supply come from the top pipe or from the bottom pipe. Hard to make out the arrow ??? Thanks. Don't do much steam here.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks to me supply comes from top. Hits the bullhead tee and then the header has pitch to it falling back to the 90 turning down. That way the water in the steam is trapped from the unit and gravity feeds back thro that 90 turning down. I'm probablty wrong


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Here it is.


They screwed up on that one!! The boiler header is too small!!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*correct*



rjbphd said:


> They screwed up on that one!! The boiler header is too small!!


Yes, the header from the first riser should be 6" instead of 4". I admit that. We were under the gun doing that to avoid a violation and the landlord's escrow money being taken away. The boiler performs nicely and I do not see how much difference in steam velocity it would make. It necessary, it is not too difficult to change with the flanges on the risers. Good catch.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*no problem*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Looks to me supply comes from top. Hits the bullhead tee and then the header has pitch to it falling back to the 90 turning down. That way the water in the steam is trapped from the unit and gravity feeds back thro that 90 turning down. I'm probablty wrong


Sorry for the delay. Had to help my plumber on a job. He had to fix a leak on pitted 2" galv. cold water piping undergound in an apartment building. 
Here it is:


----------

